# Turning Between Centers



## StuartCovey (Nov 27, 2013)

So I've decided to start turning between centers.  I have a live center from PSI for the tailstock, but I looked all over and cannot find ones for the head.
Where do you guys get yours?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 27, 2013)

You want a dead center.

Grizzly H7967 Carbide-Tipped Lathe Center, MT2 - Amazon.com

Be sure to get the right taper.


----------



## kovalcik (Nov 27, 2013)

Here is the HSS version from Grizzly (MT2). No need for carbide since you are not bearing against it, significantly cheaper than the price of the carbide tipped.

Grizzly.com


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 27, 2013)

True carbide isn't needed. I was just pointing to an example. Amazon has many. As do many others... they may call it a "drive center" too.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 27, 2013)

Ebay has a lot of dead centers.  just search for MT#2 Dead Center (assuming you are mt#2)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...nter&_nkw=Mt#2+dead+center&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## eliasbboy (Nov 27, 2013)

kovalcik said:


> Here is the HSS version from Grizzly (MT2). No need for carbide since you are not bearing against it, significantly cheaper than the price of the carbide tipped.
> 
> Grizzly.com




That's the exact one I purchased when I started, and it still looks brand(ish) new.

Good luck with the new technique!


----------



## StuartCovey (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for all advice.
I got the Grizzly carbide tipped dead center from Amazon.  I know I don't need the carbide tipped but there where no plain tipped one's on Amazon and I have Amazon Prime so one day shipping for only $4!  The sooner I get it the sooner I can start turning again!


----------



## StuartCovey (Nov 27, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> Ebay has a lot of dead centers.  just search for MT#2 Dead Center (assuming you are mt#2)
> 
> Mt#2 dead center | eBay



Yep, I'm an MT#2.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not sure why Amazon has the HSS one Tom posted as more expensive than the carbide one.  Probably some little bug in Amazon's pricing program. The one thing about them, the price never stays the same for very long.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 27, 2013)

Make sure your live center runs true.  My original one from psi was terrible.  

What are you gonna do for bushings?   Or go without?


----------



## StuartCovey (Nov 27, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> What are you gonna do for bushings?   Or go without?



Not sure yet.   What do you think?


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 27, 2013)

StuartCovey said:


> Not sure yet.   What do you think?



I use standard bushings, turn a bit proud, and then finish up without bushings. I don't like constantly measuring with calipers to see if I've turned down far enough. The bushings provide a reference point.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 27, 2013)

Ditto to what Chris said with the addition that I do have a few TBC bushings from Laserlinez (Liberty, Sierra and something else) that are dead on. Those I go much closer to the bushing than the usual ones.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 27, 2013)

I have tbc bushings for 80% of the kits I make.  

Some standard bushings work pretty well just put between centers.  Others not so much.  

Some people cut 60 degree chamfers in their stock bushings.  

Keep on mind that it's not all or nothing.  You can still break out your mandrel anytime you want.

I just tried the mandrel shaft in a collet chuck and was pretty happy.  Still one tube at a time though.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 27, 2013)

StuartCovey said:


> Thanks for all advice.
> I got the Grizzly carbide tipped dead center from Amazon.  I know I don't need the carbide tipped but there where no plain tipped one's on Amazon and I have Amazon Prime so one day shipping for only $4!  The sooner I get it the sooner I can start turning again!



you are better off with the carbide center any way. because unless your centers are absolutely perfectly aligned, you will still get a little "working" on teh center as it turns and will eventually wear the center or the bushing a little at a time. with the carbide any wear, even minute, will be on the bushing which is easier to replace or re-true than the center.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 27, 2013)

Holy cow!!! Hasn't this been debated and posted to death?! This is everywhere on a search or the Library...of course.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 27, 2013)

FYI: One of the reasons to turn between centers is to avoid out of round pens caused by non-concentric bushings. Using bad standard bushings between centers will not solve the problem. So, be sure standard bushings are good and concentric. Using bad bushings between centers and getting out of round pens has happened. Just saying…  
Do a good turn daily!
Don





ChrisN said:


> StuartCovey said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure yet.   What do you think?
> ...


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 27, 2013)

That's why even if you start with the bushing, you finish up without them.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 27, 2013)

Jim Burr said:


> Holy cow!!! Hasn't this been debated and posted to death?! This is everywhere on a search or the Library...of course.



Come on, be nice... Santa is watching! He was asking where to buy one, not if he should use it or not. There's not much debating going on here. He's already made the decision to buy.


----------



## gimpy (Nov 27, 2013)

SO THERE :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 27, 2013)

But going too far with bad bushings can't be fixed by finishing without them. There is a point of no return. I was just dispensing information. I have known more than one (actually several) person who thought turning between centers with their current standard bushings would fix their out of round issues. They didn't realize their bushings were non-concentric. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



LagniappeRob said:


> That's why even if you start with the bushing, you finish up without them.


----------



## SSGMEADER (Nov 27, 2013)

StuartCovey said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > What are you gonna do for bushings? Or go without?
> ...


 
When I first started between centers I went with bushings. I invested 25-30 on digital calipers and now don't bother...The benefit here is is I want to try a new kit I don't have to spend money on bushings and wait for them to arrive.  Calipers are always good to have in your turning toolbox anyway.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 27, 2013)

Provided you stay past the difference from the center of the tube and the center of the bushing, you should be able to pull it back in. But you need to know your bushings - some are better than others. I use them just to get in the ballpark without having to stop and check where I'm at.

 I had one that was so visibly non-concentric that I wondered how they did it (easily > 1/8" off) ... I threw that one away.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 27, 2013)

I turn very little between centers because I do not have out of round issues. But when I do turn between centers I do not use bushings: just the live center, dead center and calipers. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## StuartCovey (Nov 27, 2013)

Alright,  sounds like I'll start with bushings for reference and then finish without them using a caliper.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## StuartCovey (Nov 27, 2013)

cwolfs69 said:


> you are better off with the carbide center any way. because unless your centers are absolutely perfectly aligned, you will still get a little "working" on teh center as it turns and will eventually wear the center or the bushing a little at a time. with the carbide any wear, even minute, will be on the bushing which is easier to replace or re-true than the center.



This makes sense.


----------



## StuartCovey (Nov 29, 2013)

Alright, I received the dead center today and got my lathe setup.  Will be doing a Honeycomb blank on it tomorrow.
Heres some pics

Thanks everybody for all the help!


----------



## gimpy (Nov 29, 2013)

Looking good, give it a shot and let us know how you made out


----------



## Bean_Counter (Nov 30, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> Jim Burr said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow!!! Hasn't this been debated and posted to death?! This is everywhere on a search or the Library...of course.
> ...


 

Even if it was a debate, if you don't like it don't read it! :smile-big:


----------



## StuartCovey (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry, no pen today.  Hope I have time soon.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 2, 2013)

I seem to remember all of my troubles going away when I threw all of my bushings of any and all type into a bag and into the back of a closet.  Anything other than the workpiece between centers is a potential problem as far as I'm concerned. 

Use one of those deburring tools before starting, and don't tighten down on the tube too much!!


----------



## StuartCovey (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I finally got some time to turn a pen between centers.  I'm doing an Atrax Rollerball.  So far I've gotten one half done and working on the second.  I'll post some pics when it's finished.

So far I'm liking it, the pen is a lot more even than the one's I was doing on the mandrel!
I'm doing it completely without bushings, which is working pretty well for me.


----------



## sschering (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm about 75% on the bushings running true.. Most I have are good but the new set I got with a kit I picked up at woodcraft stink.. It's not hard to check.. Just run them between centers with a tube and see if they run true or wobble.

I have one set of the good TBC bushings.. those are the way to go if a set is available. I never had a mandrel.. I did TBC from day 1.


----------



## StuartCovey (Dec 10, 2013)

sschering said:


> I'm about 75% on the bushings running true.. Most I have are good but the new set I got with a kit I picked up at woodcraft stink.. It's not hard to check.. Just run them between centers with a tube and see if they run true or wobble.
> 
> I have one set of the good TBC bushings.. those are the way to go if a set is available. I never had a mandrel.. I did TBC from day 1.



Most of my bushings are at least a little off, some are extremely bad though. 
 I don't have any for the Atrax so that's why I didn't use them.  I might never use bushings though, cause its working pretty good for me without.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 10, 2013)

StuartCovey said:


> Most of my bushings are at least a little off, some are extremely bad though. I don't have any for the Atrax so that's why I didn't use them.  I might never use bushings though, cause its working pretty good for me without.



The tbc bushings from john Goodin are not off at all   Unfortunately, he's not really producing new ones right now   I've been pretty happy with those from lazerlinez as well   

But you are certainly saving some money if nothing else to turn without bushings   

Personally, I can't stand constantly measuring   There are so projects where I have to, but it gets old for me fast


----------



## StuartCovey (Dec 10, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Personally, I can't stand constantly measuring   There are so projects where I have to, but it gets old for me fast



Yeah,  I guess I will have to do it for a little while and decide if it's worth it to me.


----------



## StuartCovey (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, here it is.
It turned out better than I expected being my first Rollerball.


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice fit.
The clip looks a bit crooked, or is that an optical illusion?


----------



## StuartCovey (Dec 14, 2013)

Dale Allen said:


> Nice fit.
> The clip looks a bit crooked, or is that an optical illusion?



Yes, i was a little crooked.  I didn't notice it until after the photo, but I was able to bend it straight.
Thanks


----------

